# HDPE to Aluminum



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody had luck gluing or "welding" polyethylene boards to aluminum?

I really don't want to drill holes in my fishing boat for my transducer. Several companies make stern pad or savers that either come with epoxy or 3M pads. But they are wicked expensive for what they are.

I know enough to realize HDPE had low surface area which limits ability to glue. Several companies have run experiments and found solutions like oxidizing the surface via heat guns or cleaning with alcohol.

Anybody tried and succeeded? Products that worked?

I'm just going to cut a thick cutting board to shape and use it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I used gorilla glue and it's been on there for 4 years. Be sure and scuff both surfaces a little, clean good with alcohol, and follow the directions on the glue bottle.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You own a Triumph Boat? I've "fussed" HDPE pipe together, but never HDPE to Aluminum. Let us know what you come up with and how it worked. I think BP has the solution with a good epoxy glue.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just an old Starcraft.

I'm probably going with G/Flex 655 as they've run tests on both polyethylene and aluminum. Seems like Tap makes a PolyWeld but few places carry it. 3M also makes a ScotchWeld but it's more expensive and hard to find.

I don't know enough about the chemistry, I always hated the subject, but heating the surface or cleaning it with alcohol evidently oxidizes the surface and changes it's bonding properties.

Fingers crossed the project works out. I just hate the idea of drilling a hole below the waterline on a 50+ year old boat that currently has no leaks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Just an old Starcraft.
> 
> I'm probably going with G/Flex 655 as they've run tests on both polyethylene and aluminum. Seems like Tap makes a PolyWeld but few places carry it. 3M also makes a ScotchWeld but it's more expensive and hard to find.
> 
> ...


 I forgot that I actually attached the transducer to a block of wood then glued the block to the boat. It gave me a much larger surface area for the glue to make contact. Like I said, it has been on there for over 4 years with no problem. By the way, old boats are cool, I use a 1956 "cadillac" ...up graded to a nice 4 stroke motor but the old tub don't leak a drop.


----------

